

Mike Guss designer of Metro on 'M' - edandersen
http://mikeguss.com/M

======
petercooper
Just because I think it's the first time it's come up in an article here,
Monocle magazine is an amazing publication. Profitable, growing, and a loyal
audience paying through the nose for a subscription (I am one ;-)) - unlike
many magazines nowadays. Their approach to magazine publishing is pretty novel
- a lot of interesting advertising/editorial crossover, their own radio
station, their own real world stores.. (Fanboy mode over.)

~~~
rabidsnail
I tried to get into Monocle, and while I acknowledge that it's very well
designed, the yuppiness was overwhelming.

Imagine Vice turned into an ad for J. Crew.

~~~
petercooper
I might think the same but I'm probably unusual among geeks by being into high
end fashion, haute couture and urban planning, and digging the Japan-meets-
Scandinavia culture montage Monocle almost exclusively focuses on. There's
certainly an air of well meaning but unspoken pretention about it.

All that aside, though, if you skip the fashion and 'the third world's
problems can all be fixed using the Scandinavian approach' stuff, there's a
lot of great business reading in there.

------
state
People seem to like to write long articles about why design matters, but fail
to show it. It's nice to read an article like this where the significance of
the design work can be judged by something out in the wild. I'm neither here
nor there on the specifics of Metro, but I think the success of a system of
design (something not in the hands of any one designer) is something to get
excited about.

------
keithpeter
<http://mikeguss.com/Windows>

Top right of the screen is the cover of the New Order album _Power, Corruption
& Lies_.

I take the joke about the redaction of all mentions of Metro, but why the
names as well?

------
Karunamon
I guess I don't get the point of the faux-censorship here. Anyone care to help
a clueless newbie out?

~~~
crb
This is an article about Microsoft's "Metro" design language, so named until a
couple of weeks ago, when a large Microsoft retail partner (Metro AG) asked
Microsoft to rename it.

It has since been renamed "Windows 8-style UI".

I hoped this post meant it had been renamed "M". "M-style" flows off the
tongue far easier than "Windows-8-style-UI"..

~~~
Zr40
While this has been in the news everywhere, Microsoft itself hasn't mentioned
anything about this. In fact, they still use 'Metro' on
<http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-US/windows/apps> and their various Windows
8-related blogs.

------
Gring
Apparently, a lot of additional knowledge about what is behind the redacted
text is needed to make the article valuable.

Could somebody re-post the article here with all the blackened out text
replaced by a best guess? Would make it much more informative.

~~~
simba-hiiipower
90% of the redactions are of the word 'Metro' (i think it's sort of a joke
given that Microsoft decided to axe the term and has informed all related
parties to do the same without providing a clear alternative). other than
that, the remainder appears to be names of colleagues and specific individuals
at the company (usually followed by their titles, so it’s kind of obvious)..

here’s one part I can help with; beginning of the last paragraph:

 _In spring of 2012 [STEVE] [BALLMER] shouted out "[METRO], [METRO], [METRO]!"
at a conference, and that is the moment that Microsoft's "new look" have been
said to have gone mainstream._

------
laserDinosaur
"In spring of 2012 XXXXX XXXXXXX shouted out "XXXXX, XXXXX, XXXXX!" at a
conference,"

Why would he blank that part out if it was said publicly at a conference?

(also have to say, this is one of the more annoying interfaces on a website
I've seen. Single clicking your mouse anywhere outside the main paragraph
navigates you back to the index?!"

~~~
rangibaby
XXXXX = Metro :-)

I hope the blanking makes more sense to you now (I WTFed at first too.)

------
facorreia
Today I received an email with promo codes for several certifications:

71-481: Essentials of Developing Windows XXXXX style Apps using HTML5 and
JavaScript 71-482: Advanced XXXXX style App Development using HTML5 and
JavaScript 71-484: Essentials of Developing Windows XXXXX style Apps using C#
71-485: Advanced XXXXX style App Development using C#

------
thesash
A rare glimpse into what successful design means at a company where designers
don't have decision making power: guerrilla warfare. The incredible thing is
that the team behind "M" or "Metro"(or whatever Microsoft plans on calling it
tomorrow) was able to perfect this recipe of 2 parts politics, 1 part
propaganda, and just a tiny dash of fundamental design principles that have
been recognized for centuries, in order to win support for their project.

~~~
gm34
now it is: 'modern'

------
jongold
All over this article - all too often people think 'minimal design' is 'using
Helvetica and getting rid of the gradients and drop shadows'.

There's a whole lot more to it than that, and it all goes back to studying
Müller-Brockmann and embracing minimalism as a school of thought rather than
an aesthetic.

------
partisan
This might be NSFW due to the images. It is for me.

~~~
onedev
quit

------
marcusf
Extremely iPhone-hostile site, sadly. Can only read like two paragraphs before
it cuts me off. Too bad, it started good.

Edit: The reader button did the trick.

~~~
iNate2000
It didn't even show up on my Windows Phone device - just a single black 'M'.

~~~
DeepDuh
Microsoft is all about reducing itself to the essentials these days.

